# Skeeter Monday



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thinkin on hittin the northend in the AM. Looks like its gettin cold tonight. Hoping itll freeze all that water back up. Everytime you drill a hole it acts like a drain plug. Ice must be wanting to float up! Still 9in of the stuff we should be good too go till weekend in spots. Better get on the Northend before the rain hits! Besides with that many guys there should be a few hundred holes to use!


----------



## Addiction (Apr 18, 2008)

i am thinking about heading out too? maybe we can hook up and do a little fishing whatever ill have a blue 2 man ice trap shanty ill probly go by myself everyone else has to work.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

paintEd and I hit the northern end on Sat. evening. Guys coming off had some good ones but said it shut down a couple of hours before we got there. We headed out past the big island and set up shop around others. After dark, we headed in with our pride in hand. Last ones off and aLLoonngg walk ahead! But what got my attention was all the spent propane bottles, a lantern box, snack wrappers, lure packages, minnow buckets, water and juice containers left on the ice. I was carrying my gear, so I had no way to carry extra trash. 

I'm sorry if I offend anyone......but ice fishermen are PIGS! and I'm PO'd!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeap. Come to the causeway cleanup in March after ice out and you'll see where all those pig icefishermen's trash ends up.

And I'm not sorry if I offend anyone. If you are offended, pick up your trash!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Started off at Linda's for some minnies and off too meet up with Jigginfool on the north side. He hit some nice crapps right off the bat. Didnt take long he had these two fish on the ice. When the noon whistle blew the fish new it was time to eat. Hit 30 eyes and lost half that. Throw in a few craapps and perch and he'll eat for a week! The ice wasnt bad to start but it didnt take long for it to start poppin and jumpin! Drives me nuts. By 2 everthing SLOWED and we had to work for the big fish we lost. Still what a great way to end the ice season! Come on softwater!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hope they look right!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice lookin fish Jig. Ice season aint over till its over....


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

yay i dont know why someone could bring there trash out and not bring it back. i always use the WHAT I TAKE IN I TAKE OUT SAYING. even my friends use this.If anyone happens to catch a big fish with a pole in its mouth let me know my buddie lost his pole down the hole the other day. what ever it was bent the pole in half and sucked it down the hole faster then we could say holy big fish batman, its a long shot if that where to happen but u never know.. fish master


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Way to go guys!!!!!!! Man those are some nice fish. That crappie is huge. I wish I could have met up with guys today!

John


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice fishing with you out there today Jig! I had a blast! Hope to get back out there soon and try it again.... if not on the ice in a boat! well I need to go cut up some fish!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice crappies and eyes. How big was that crappie?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice catch there Jig...Looks like you had a honey hole ......Jim.....


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I know no motorized vehicles are alowed, but you would think the dnr would apoint someone (since there is no money for them to do it themselves) to do the job of clean up. Have a lottery or something and the winner gets to use his four wheeler for the year as long as they clean up. Just think of the business you could have running guys out and back. 

Or have an intern who can write littering tickets patrol the ice.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I understand your guys feelings on trash. Ive spent hours cleaning up Berlin,Skeeter and WB along with alot of other members. It is worth the time and I hope Steelheadbob gets it started. If not its up too us,the guys complaining to clean up after the pigs! Right now Im thinking on once a month at each NE ohio lake would be a start. (baby) A great way too meet members and help out. Whats a couple hours a month to the time you spend fishin. If the State cant handle it then maybe we can. Fishhhhh does a great job at WB along with the park crew to keep it clean. It also doesnt get the ice traffic on it as does Berlin and Mosquito. Im surprized I dont see a ranger on Mosquito with a quad. Just to keep things at bay. Ive been out there all month and not one Ranger to talk about.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

When I talk to rangers they say there isn't enough money to monitor the problems......Boy, just put me in charge for a while and the state will have to hire a brinx truck to haul the fine money to the bank! I say...hit'em where it counts....in the pockets!!

On another post soon, I will announce the date for the 2nd Mogadore clean-up in April. I hope this stuff rubs off. I hear great things about the Causeway clean-up and others around the area. 

Jig is right, its simple. It IS up to us to protect our woods and waterways. The authorities are just waiting at the main parking areas for us when we get back to see if we have the proper tags or liscence. We're the ones combing remote shorelines or deep in the woods scouting for the perfect stand location. A guy just wasn't brought up right if he can leave his trash for others to pick up!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Just to give you an idea one year we had 7 large trash bags filled with just propane canisters. 
I myself threw about 70 some canisters up to the roadway last spring.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

And thats off one causeway! Should let the in-mates and such do it. It shouldnt be up to the park Ranger too do it. Just enforce it.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Jig, That is a good idea about the inmates. Or, insread of just handing out walfare checks, make them work alittle!


----------

